#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 7.61-1 BETA - família APC 5A

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,


Estamos disponibilizando o novo firmware da família APC 5A Versão 7.61-1 BETA

Novidades:

- Log remoto (Syslog);
- Túnel GRE (protocolo de encapsulamento);
- Nível de sinal desejado do ATPC;
- Intervalo de verificação do ATPC.

Melhorias:

- Campos da interface WEB de configuração do WPA-Enterprise em modo cliente;
- Novos redirecionamentos (links) na interface WEB;
- Timeout após a atualização de firmware;
- Validação de valores numéricos inseridos na WEB.

Questões resolvidas:

- Quedas de conexão wireless quando em modo AP com clientes WOM;
- Não realiza validação dos campos da segurança wireless e gerenciamento de usuário;
- Canais na faixa dos 2.4GHz eram exibidos na interface WEB quando em modo CT;
- Contagem incorreta da quantidade de clientes conectados;
- DFS ajustando de forma incorreta a potência de TX;
- Aumento na latência quando com iPoll 3 em virtude de um erro na criptografia ccmp_decap.

*Recomendamos a atualização dos equipamentos da família WOM para a versão de firmware 8.4.

----------


## pazini

Boa tarde consigo voltar a atualização anterior caso não goste dessa atualização. Tenho um PTP APC 5A 20 com firmware 7.58.55739, funcionando bem.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde consigo voltar a atualização anterior caso não goste dessa atualização. Tenho um PTP APC 5A 20 com firmware 7.58.55739, funcionando bem.


Olá pazini,

É possível regredir para a versão 7.58 caso deseje.

----------


## interhome

Com esse firmware. Voltamos a ter a liberdade de usar o firmware da ligoware se quisemos?

----------


## glperon

> Com esse firmware. Voltamos a ter a liberdade de usar o firmware da ligoware se quisemos?


André, um pergunta já que citou Ligoware: Ouço dizerem que o ligoware em alguns cenários se saem melhor que o Intelbras (mas nunca testei). Procede a informação?

----------


## interhome

Infelizmente, não tem comparação.

Com ligoware funciona 100%.

Sem, só Jesus.

----------


## glperon

> Infelizmente, não tem comparação.
> 
> Com ligoware funciona 100%.
> 
> Sem, só Jesus.


rsrsrsrsrs. Exatamente o que me afirmaram. Obrigado. Vou tentar testar.

----------


## Aurio

pazini sempre vi você aqui no forum com problemas, com estes equipamentos da intelbras hj sou eu quem estou sofrendo que milagre você fez ai.

----------


## pazini

> pazini sempre vi você aqui no forum com problemas, com estes equipamentos da intelbras hj sou eu quem estou sofrendo que milagre você fez ai.


 Boa tarde Aurio, sim exatamente bem antigamente tinha dificuldade com as wom's 5000 conectadas nas APC's 5M 90 e 90+, mas hoje tenho wom 5000 e 5000 mimo e estão rodando muito bem conectadas nas APC 5M 90 e 90+, tenho também um PTP APC 5A20 mais ou menos 1,5 km com sinal oscilando entre -50/-50 ate -56/-56 rodando muito bem com o firmware 7.58, inclusive atualizei com esse firmware 7.61.1 beta essa madrugada e continua trabalhando legal ate agora. Quanto a APC 5A 90 não posso falar nada não tenho nenhuma rodando, mas já comprei uma e talvez irei colocar no sábado no lugar de uma APC 5M 90.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Com esse firmware. Voltamos a ter a liberdade de usar o firmware da ligoware se quisemos?


e por TFTP, não consegue colocar o firmware da LigoWave?

----------


## EdsonLima

Quem ta usando da ligowave nos fale com qual versao que funciona pois aqui testei e nao consegui colocar

----------


## paralizar

Tenho a mesma duvida amigo.

----------


## EdsonLima

Consegui fazer o teste com o firmware da ligowave no APC5A 90 e olha só , a latencia ficou top , entre 4 e 5 ms , radio antes com 27 clientes oscilava muito nao passava mais que 15 megas de banda total , agora batendo direto 20 a 30 megas

----------


## Aurio

EdsonLima tem como você passa o firmware para que possa fazer o teste [email protected] eu tentei um e não sobe fala que a firmware é invalida.

----------


## paralizar

Coloquei esse beta é pra minha surpresa:Continua a mesma B. mas agora melhorou ele também reinicia a cada 3 horas ...Obrigado Intelbras !

----------


## paralizar

> Consegui fazer o teste com o firmware da ligowave no APC5A 90 e olha só , a latencia ficou top , entre 4 e 5 ms , radio antes com 27 clientes oscilava muito nao passava mais que 15 megas de banda total , agora batendo direto 20 a 30 megas


Consegue mandar no email:[email protected] Muito Obrigado!

----------


## paralizar

Mandei no seu email.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Senhores, bom dia! 

Para todos aqueles que estão enfrentando dificuldades com a versão de firmware 7.61 Beta, estamos nos disponibilizamos a acompanhar em tempo real para investigar qualquer problema relacionado a alta latência e baixa performance em iPoll 3. O principal objetivo da versão 7.61 Beta era resolver os casos de desconexão de clientes WOM, o que foi resolvido em todos os provedores que acompanhamos até agora. A Intelbras está comprometida em trabalhar para resolver qualquer problema que continue afetando os nossos clientes.

Para os que desejarem auxilio, por gentileza informem seus contatos (numero de telefone, nome e horário) nesse post ou via mensagem privada.

Muito obrigado pela compreensão e atenção de todos.

----------


## lojaimpactus

me envia pra mim tambem [email protected]

----------


## portalink

Por favor envie pra mim tambem [email protected]

----------


## Aurio

Bom dia amigos, atualizei minha APC5A-90 com a firmware da ligowave, e não tive nem uma melhoria no desempenho com relação ao trafego nesta APC eu tinha 39 clientes conectados nesta APC migrei alguns clientes para outra APC e deixei ela com 20 clientes, o ping de fato melhorou bastante não fica aquela coisa de ping oscilando de 3ms para 450ms ou mais, mais não passa mais que 17mega e não entrega a banda contratada, na minha casa esta conectada a esta APC com 20 clientes e liberei 20mega na minha casa e o maximo que consegui foi de 14mega na media fica entre 9 e 10mega independete do horário fiz teste ate de madrugada mesmo assim não consegui os 20mega.

----------


## glperon

é! Estou vendo que estamos todos aqui com o mesmo problema! Tenho só umas 40 basestation da intelbras em produção. Tá tenso.

----------


## pazini

Bom dia senhores uma duvida APC 5A 90 esta ruim somente com IPoll3? Access Point (Auto WDS) também fica ruim? Porque estou com uma antena nova APC 5A 90 e já quero colocar o firmware e configuração que já esteja melhor, ou o firmware da LigoWave é o mais indicado, caso sim por favor alguém poderia me enviar no email = [email protected]

----------


## pazini

> Infelizmente, não tem comparação.
> 
> Com ligoware funciona 100%.
> 
> Sem, só Jesus.


Bom dia amigo, se eu atualizar para o firmware ligowave eu perco as configurações.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom dia amigo, se eu atualizar para o firmware ligowave eu perco as configurações.


não.

----------


## pazini

> não.


Valeu obrigado, atualizei para versão LigoWave APCPE.QM-1.v7.63.71019, vou testar e ver se fica bom.

----------


## Aurio

Pazini eu teste e 7.61 da ligo mais pra mim ficou a mesma bossss, depois se você poder posta os resultados pra gente de como ficou com esta v7.63 ficaremos agradecidos.

----------


## pazini

> Pazini eu teste e 7.61 da ligo mais pra mim ficou a mesma bossss, depois se você poder posta os resultados pra gente de como ficou com esta v7.63 ficaremos agradecidos.


Bom dia Aurio, blz vou passando um feedback, por enquanto esta funcionando melhor com firmware LigoWave v7.63, esta ativo 1 dia e 5 horas sem problemas, estou querendo colocar no meu ptp APC 5A 20 o mesmo firmware.

----------


## Aurio

Bom dia pazini baixei este mesmo firmware v7.63 e atualizei três APC 5A 90 vamos ver se melhora as quedas vlw.

----------


## Nks

nao estou conseguindo usar as APC 5A com as WOM mimo que tem chipset Ralink!!!
nao sei se tem algum tipo de incompatibilidade do chipset Ralink rodando ipoll v3!!!?

nas minhas APC 5M 90+ roda liso com as wom mimo Ralink, tudo usando ipoll v1, tenho APC com 25 wom nela e passa 35mb no pico tranquilo! porem todas as wom estao com sinal bom, tudo abaixo de -70dbm, meu pior cliente ta com -70 e nesse nivel de sinal tenho 2 a 3 cliente no maximo por estacao, o resto tudo -65 de media e vai muito bem!

agora nas APC 5A 90 nao tem jeito, tenho 1 aqui em uso com 15 wom mimo Ralink nela rodando ipoll v3, todas com sinal bom -65dbm pra menos e elas ficam instaveis, nao chega a cair, mais o ping esgota muito por um tempo e a net do cliente para, mais o pppoe nao cai!!!

nao sei,, acho que o problema esta no ipoll v3 nao ser compativel com chipset Ralink, pois nao vejo outra explicacao!!
gostaria que o pessoal da intelbras nos informe melhor o pq dessa instabilidade usando ipoll v3 com wom Ralink

nao tem como vcs liberarem o ipoll v1 nas APC 5A? pq tanto o v2 como principalmente o v3 nao ta rodando legal!!!

----------


## Aurio

Uma coisa é fato esta nova linha da intelbras 5AAAA veio para tirar nossas noites de sono e nosso final de semana.

----------

